# Reproduction opinions and possible prices



## Doughboy1 (Mar 19, 2016)

… any ideas what it would cost me for a reproduction of 5 or 6 crappie from 16 to 13 inches in length? And ideas on what kind of reproduction?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Doughboy1 said:


> … any ideas what it would cost me for a reproduction of 5 or 6 crappie from 16 to 13 inches in length? And ideas on what kind of reproduction?
> View attachment 778471


My guess is close to 1000.00


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

stickman1978 said:


> My guess is close to 1000.00


5-6 Good quality crappie blanks (unassembled and far from ready to paint) are going to cost any taxidermist that just for materials.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I've been looking into a reproduction and I'm finding prices around $25/inch give or take a little with a $350 minimum


----------

